# So small



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 18, 2017)

Only 3 or 4mm long fly of unknown type.  Sitting on a Sunflower leaf.


----------



## davholla (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice photo, it is an aphid, you can tell that by the wing structure and the lack of halteres
Fly - Wikipedia


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 20, 2017)

davholla said:


> Nice photo, it is an aphid, you can tell that by the wing structure and the lack of halteres
> Fly - Wikipedia



Thanks, and thank you for the link.

Dave


----------

